

Why do programmers think that they don’t have talent for web design? - jeffisabelle
http://muhammetcan.net/blog/programming/why-programmers-think-that-they-dont-have-talent-for-web-design.html

======
eridius
There's more to design than making your text boxes look pretty.

~~~
jeffisabelle
I Know, but I still think, that "more" part is not all about talent but
practicing.

I believe with enough time, any programmer can create a web-page that looks
decent.

